# Reverso Grande Taille On Strap or Bracelet? Thoughts, opinions?



## 75coupered (Aug 28, 2013)

Happy to add a new Reverso Grande Taille to the collection silver guilloche dial on a brown alligator strap with deployment buckle. Although, I like leather staps, I also enjoy bracelets on stainless steel watches. I routinely change my straps and bracelets on several watches to accommodate the topical weather of South Florida, usually using the bracelets during the more humid summer months and leather during the dryer winter season.

With the Reverso, I was looking to update my rectangular dress watch selection, and it is without a doubt a very beautiful watch. It looks beautiful (in pictures at least) on the bracelet as well. I'm now contemplating acquiring a bracelet for it but have some concerns...

The Reverso originally has some-what of a sporting heritage...I would say that other than a Polo fields of yore, you will be hard pressed to find any "Sport" where this watch is common. It is far more accepted as a dress watch, and in today's parlance it fits this function quite well.

Some Pics:

Bracelets on the other hand seem usually "sporty" so will paring up a essentially dressy watch with a seemingly sporty bracelet end up with a Heckle and Jekyll Timepiece?

Those of you who own bracelet models, how do you wear yours? Casual, formal? How do the bracelets fit in a dressy setting?

TIA


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd get the leather. Far classier IMHO and cheaper as well.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I have two Reverso's, a gold GT and a steel Squadra chrono and they are both on leather. Personally I can't see a Reverso on a bracelet, it was born on a strap.


----------



## 75coupered (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Anyone else out there leather or steel? 
Any bracelet owners switch to leather? 
Any leather owners switch to steel?

Share your thoughts and whether happy with the change.


----------



## 75coupered (Aug 28, 2013)

So I finally changed my strap to ostrich and am quite happy with it. Still dealing with how to deal with the hot weather months, and therefore my earlier consideration of the bracelet from earlier posts. While rummaging through my strap supplies I found a perfect size stainless mesh strap that I really fancy. Tried it out on the Grande Taille and I think it looks quite good. It's far more toned down than the OE bracelet, but it also adds a little sparkle to the ensemble. What are your thoughts? Opinions? Does it look acceptable on a Reverso?

Here's a comparison:


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

That ostrich strap looks perfect on that watch, I'd stick with that one. The mesh looks a bit funny on the Reverso to me and I much prefer the OEM bracelet. But again, stick with that ostrich, it looks amazing!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

75coupered said:


> .......
> 
> What are your thoughts? Opinions? Does it look acceptable on a Reverso?


It doesn't ... :-(


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> Personally I can't see a Reverso on a bracelet, it was born on a strap.


Agreed. The mesh bracelet looks a bit odd, and a brown ostrich strap with off-white / ivory contrast stitching goes great with the white dial.









The brown on my Camille Fournet ostrich strap is a little darker. CF suggested that I go with a flat-padded strap (vs the more common dome-padded strap like the one you have, 75coupered) as it suited the rectangular profile of the Reverso better. And they were right!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

NT931 said:


> Agreed. The mesh bracelet looks a bit odd, and a brown ostrich strap with off-white / ivory contrast stitching goes great with the white dial.
> 
> View attachment 1242534
> 
> ...


Agreed. While the lighter ostrich strap looks fine, this darker CF version is a better match, IMHO. I would even go without the white stitching, but that's just purely subjective personal preference. Not a fan of the mesh bracelet. But the OP certainly got the important part right--the watch itself. A real beauty, and looks to be a fantastic fit.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the Reverso TT'31 US Edition which came on a black Fagliano strap. I purchased a bracelet for the watch because leather and a hot, humid climate don't go well together. When the colder months arrive I'll switch back to leather. I wear a suit and tie everyday and the watch wears well with either strap or bracelet.


----------



## nrk (Apr 30, 2010)

With the CF straps you have the option of lining their leather straps with rubber. I find that this works reasonably well in Dubai, where summers are extremely hot and humid.


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

Not long ago, I picked up a nice Reverso Duo which came on the OEM bracelet. I found it to be a bit delicate but very well constructed. The "beads of rice" were nicely polished and they had a pleasant three dimensional quality. However, I found the bracelet a bit flashy for my taste, particularly in light of the wonderfully subtle silver guilloche dial. I ended up selling it and putting the proceeds towards a JLC tang buckle and a tan coloured ostrich strap.

I was worried that I would regret my decision, given how expensive a replacement would be. Ultimately, I never looked back. In my opinion, the ostrich strap seemed far better suited to the character of the watch. The relatively narrow lug distance (17mm, I believe) made the bracelet seem a bit dainty on the watch and I found the strap offered a certain visual interest that the shiny bracelet couldn't match.

That said, you may want to buy the watch with the bracelet and consider selling it if you don't like it. I was surprised how quickly I was able to unload mine and for a price that covered a significant fraction of the watch purchase price. Whatever you end up doing, don't forget to post some pictures


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

nrk said:


> With the CF straps you have the option of lining their leather straps with rubber. I find that this works reasonably well in Dubai, where summers are extremely hot and humid.


Agreed. I opted for the rubberized calfskin lining as well, as it only added another 10 euros to the cost. Pretty helpful in the humidity.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Reverso should go with leather strap.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

75coupered said:


> Those of you who own bracelet models, how do you wear yours? Casual, formal? How do the bracelets fit in a dressy setting?


I have the SS bracelet (extremely comfortable) on a SS (duh!) case so casual for me. For me, gold = leather, steel = bracelet (usually).


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Certainly strap for me.


----------

